# Mit welcher Schulnote bewerten Sie die Demo von Dungeon Lords?



## Administrator (29. März 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## babajager (29. März 2005)

Ich Hatte keinerlei Probleme mit der Demo und gefallen hat mir das Spiel auf anhieb deshalb vergebe ich Note 1.


----------



## _Slayer_ (29. März 2005)

babajager am 29.03.2005 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Hatte keinerlei Probleme mit der Demo und gefallen hat mir das Spiel auf anhieb deshalb vergebe ich Note 1.





Ich vergebe ein "gut". Die Demo hat Spaß gemacht, aber für ein "sehr gut" reicht es dann doch nicht, finde ich. War halt ein kurzer Vorgeschmack auf die Vollversion, kann mir gut vorstellen, dass diese ein "sehr gut" verdient hat.


----------



## Dumbi (29. März 2005)

babajager am 29.03.2005 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Hatte keinerlei Probleme mit der Demo.


Da bin ich aber neidisch, bei mir hat die Demo nämlich herumgezickt.  
Abgesehen davon dass ich (man?) die Auflösung nicht verändern kann hat mir die Kamera oft Probleme bereitet, und nach speichern des Spielstandes konnte ich das Spiel nicht mehr fortsetzen. Überhaupt war ich sehr enttäuscht von der Demo. 
Falls sie den aktuellen Entwicklungsstand darstellen soll, dann prophezeie ich nichts gutes für Dungeon Lords. Sollte es eine ältere Version sein, dann taugt sie IMO nicht viel.
Meine Bewertung: Ungenügend.


----------



## Morpheus03 (29. März 2005)

leider ist mir die demo 2 mal abgestürzt.

noch dazu konnte man die auflösung nicht umstellen.

Die Grafik kann man nicht wirklich beurteilen, denn alles ist stockfinster und pixelig.

Sound war bei mir kaum vorhanden.

Noch dazu kam ich in der Story nicht weiter und musste die demo mehrmals neu anfangen.


Fazit: Interessantes Spiel. Maue Demo 4-


----------



## Test-Driver (29. März 2005)

Handling und Kampfsystem fand ich gut, aber das Leveldesign ab Betreten der Kanalisation war einfach furchtbar (oder nicht vorhanden). Da wiederholen sich die detaillos gestalteten, immergleichen Räume mit ständig wiederkehrenden Texturen, also die Grafik dort ist so auf dem Stand von 98.

Ich finde es ist ein interessantes Spiel, aber nur wenn man sich für die Verkaufsversion beim Leveldesign Mühe gibt, statt nach dem Motto "machen wir 20 Räume mit 50 Gegnern und einem Endgegner, fertig ist der Dungeon" zu gehen.


----------



## o00o (29. März 2005)

also spiel anhand demo bewerten oder wirklich die demo bewerten?
hab letzteres angenommen und es als mangelhaft bewertet
demo hat viele macken, warum haben die da nicht noch ein bissel mehr dran rumgefeilt so hat das spiel durch die demo keine gute visitenkarte abgegeben


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. März 2005)

o00o am 29.03.2005 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> also spiel anhand demo bewerten oder wirklich die demo bewerten?
> hab letzteres angenommen und es als mangelhaft bewertet
> demo hat viele macken, warum haben die da nicht noch ein bissel mehr dran rumgefeilt so hat das spiel durch die demo keine gute visitenkarte abgegeben



Und dazu kommt noch, daß das Game in 4 Wochen in den Läden stehen soll in der US Fassung.


----------



## dab2212 (30. März 2005)

Aber der Multiplayermodus macht schon Spaß. Einer blockt die Monster, der andere haut sie weg. hehe


----------



## Floeggas (4. April 2005)

Moin,

ich frag mich gerade ob ich eine andere Demo als Ihr gespielt habt ?!

Da stimmt doch absolut nix ! Miese KI, die Monster "fahren" auf Schienen, bleiben hängen, der Sound zB der Goblins in den Kanälen wiederholt sich nach paar Sekunden immer und nerct einfach nur. Leveldesign ist mies, es kommen immer wieder Gegner aus Richtungen wo eigentlich keine mehr sein dürften, man hat keine Zeit sich mal in Ruhe auszurüsten da andauernd neue Gegner kommen. Steuerung ist auch alles andere als toll....also wenn das Game so in die Läden kommt dann gute Nacht. Hab mich riesig drauf gefreut, aber da habe ich mit Gothic2 und Morrowind die um Längen besseren Spiele hier stehen und spiele dann lieber die.


mfg
Flo


----------



## iam-cool (4. April 2005)

Floeggas am 04.04.2005 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich frag mich gerade ob ich eine andere Demo als Ihr gespielt habt ?!
> 
> ...




Musss mich meinen Voredner leider anscliessen, die Demo war grausam, und wenn das mit den max 3m Sichtweite im Game geplant ist könnnen sies behalten  


Keine Karte, kein Kompass und nur cirka 3m Sichtweite, zum verlaufen brauch ich kein Game das schaffe ich auch selbst


----------



## dab2212 (4. April 2005)

iam-cool am 04.04.2005 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Floeggas am 04.04.2005 10:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Den Gammakorrektur-Regler habt ihr aber schon gefunden? Oder mal euren Bildschirm eingestellt? Also ich konnte immer ziemlich weit sehen.


----------



## Floeggas (4. April 2005)

Den Gammakorrektur-Regler habt ihr aber schon gefunden? Oder mal euren Bildschirm eingestellt? Also ich konnte immer ziemlich weit sehen. [/quote]


Wieso Ihr ? 

Selbst mit toller Sichtweite bleibt das Spiel untere Mittelklasse. Wenn überhaupt. Die anderen Mankos bleiben und ich denke nicht das das in der Endversion alles anders aussieht. So wie sich das Spiel momentan zeigt, ist das Teil zur Hälfte fertig.


----------

